# Epson R1900 serial number



## Indigoboy87 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello guys,
please can somebody help? We need to obtain new printer head for our DTG printer. It's R1900 from Epson .. just in case does anybody have got this printer or knows any friend who does? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!

Tommy


----------



## themaxpowers (Aug 21, 2013)

Also in need of a r1900 serial number. Purchased at DIY r1800 printer and had a bad print head from the start! Been the most expensive paperweight i have ever owned for the last 3 months now and really need a new head. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------

